# FWA '11  roomate request



## Tsula (Sep 23, 2010)

Im going to FWA this year and I don't know anybody who is going other than interneters. Anyone wanna room up with me.

Info bout me:

Im NOT gay
Im a guy
Im VERY friendly
I like to talk to people
I like techno music
I like to rave
I DONT do drugs
I DONT cuss.
I am uncomfortable with prematrital sex.


So if anyone whats to chill with me for the con, please reply.


----------



## Deselous (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmmm.. I really have been thinking of going to FWA for my first con since it's only a state away, but I'm still unsure at the moment. Considering I'll be going by myself (and i don't like going to places that i haven't been to alone). But if you decide not to roomy with a complete scrub to coning that's fine.


----------



## The DK (Oct 13, 2010)

ill be going with some people, but if they cant go i definitely need a room mate for the weekend. do you have and exact date for the con


----------

